
Treating acute psychosis with drugs can prolong the anguish - dghf
https://aeon.co/essays/treating-acute-psychosis-with-drugs-can-prolong-the-anguish
======
tcj_phx
Several good points in this article, thanks for the link.

I think that psychosis is a symptom of exhaustion. It's never appropriate to
treat exhaustion with sedatives ("anti-psychotics"). I posted about this
yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12331317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12331317)

